# Case IH Farmall 105U fuel system



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

I recently purchased a 105 HP 2012 Case IH Farmall 105U with 890 hours. The tractor was like new and has run well for me for about four months. This afternoon I attempted to change the fuel filters and change the oil and oil filter as I have done numerous times on other tractors.

I first changed the fuel filters (small inline strainer type filter and large canister fuel filter and water separator). I changed the fuel filters as per the procedure in the owner's manual. I thought about prefilling the canister filter with fuel but did not do so since the manual did not specify such. I cranked the tractor and it ran fine for a couple of minutes until I shut it down to proceed to the oil and oil filter change. After I changed the oil and oil filter it would no longer start. It cranks but does not fire. There are no error codes on the console.

I cannot see how changing the oil and oil filters with the proper type and amount of oil would cause a problem starting. So I am guessing the problem lies with the fuel filter change and I just did not let it run long enough to purge all the air from the system when I first started it after the fuel filter change. I loosened the vent bolt at the top of the fuel filter housing and did purge some air from there. I have not yet tried loosening the injector connections to purge there. I can get to the injector piping at the front of the injector pump but it looks like it will be difficult to get to the injector end of the piping for several of the injectors without removing some of the engine accessories.

Tomorrow I plan to talk to a mechanic at a New Holland dealer (I believe the same engine is used in the NH T5060 tractor).

Anyone have suggestions for additional trouble shooting?

Thanks


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

You can always do this quick troubleshoot, take a wire from battery to fuel solenoid. If it fires it is either the fuel shutoff module or fuel shut off solenoid. Solenoid could be partially blocked but pretty unlikely on low hours unless you have very bad fuel or there was debris from assembly or filter change.

Just going to say this much safety switches and modules have been the devil for me. I know for a fact 2011 year fuel modules failed quickly. Also I've replaced one gearshift safety switch, which failed part of the time so I never caught it until it finally failed continuity. I personally know of 3 tractors from 2011 CaseIH and New Hollands that needed new fuel module. The relays are good, got a hand full if anybody needs them.

Note: the failures were all around 600 hours


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any time you open up the filter on the tractors I've owned there is a bleeding procedure to be followed!

I don't know the method for your model, some are electric purge, some have a vent valve you open, some you have to fill the tank to the very top, some you have to loosen fittings on the pump or injectors, some have little priming lever you can pump.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought regardless of brand, size or age of the tractor a guy had to have fuel down at least one side of the engine and a good amount soaked into his shirt before the procedure was complete.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Wethay said:


> I thought regardless of brand, size or age of the tractor a guy had to have fuel down at least one side of the engine and a good amount soaked into his shirt before the procedure was complete.


Ah yes, the fragrant scent of Eau de Diesel....my wife refuses to wash anything that smells of it and I have to take it down to the barn.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

The tractor is running again.

As I suspected, the fix required opening the fuel lines at the injectors to bleed off air in the lines. To get to the back two injectors it took a crow's foot socket, a long extension and quite a bit of body contortion.

I just learned the hard way that this tractor requires more attention paid to bleeding the new filter than does my John Deere 6420 where priming the new filter is simpler.


----------

